# Care Amublance OC background check



## slewy (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I recently got a conditional job offer with Care Ambulance and finished their background/physical about two weeks ago. However, I am yet to hear anything back from them, but they did give me an estimated start date of March 4. Anyone else recently get hired and have you heard anything yet? How long do they generally take?

Thanks


----------



## ITBITB13 (Feb 25, 2013)

Took me 2 weeks. You should be getting it any day now. It doesn't hurt to give them a call either. We're hiring so many people, they might ave just forgot to call you. Or called, and you didn't answer.


----------



## slewy (Feb 25, 2013)

You called it! They called me two hours after I posted this, I passed it. How are the shirts? I went to try mine on today and it felt a little uncomfortable. 
Thanks


----------



## energystar (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep they are uncomfortable. Sucks having them be white as well.


----------



## slewy (Feb 26, 2013)

energystar said:


> Yep they are uncomfortable. Sucks having them be white as well.



haha I know, the shirt fit me super weird. It would be nice if it were a darker color. How do you like working for Care?


----------



## energystar (Feb 26, 2013)

I really enjoy it. It's a great company to work for.


----------



## slewy (Feb 26, 2013)

That's good to hear. How was your start at Care? After orientation is over what will I be doing, IFT's? How long before you can work 24's?


----------



## energystar (Feb 26, 2013)

After orientation you will be floating, which means you will be scheduled for 911 shifts and IFT shifts depending on the needs of scheduling. You can start picking up 24s once you get done with drivers training. As for getting a permanent 24 as your shift, it varies from 6-10 months for an IFT 24 and around a year for a 911 24 on average.


----------



## slewy (Feb 26, 2013)

wow a whole year!? I'm guessing there are a lot of people who don't leave that are hogging up those shifts.


----------



## energystar (Feb 26, 2013)

Typically 911 24s are the most desirable shifts so people tend to stay on them once they win the bid.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2013)

slewy said:


> You called it! They called me two hours after I posted this, I passed it. How are the shirts? I went to try mine on today and it felt a little uncomfortable.
> Thanks



They aren't too bad, they will tailor them for you and make sure you are happy with the way they fit, you are going to be spending a lot of time in them. The only nice thing about white shirts is you can easily see when you get something on your shirt that doesn't belong. Just keep a bleach pen in your bag. 



energystar said:


> Typically 911 24s are the most desirable shifts so people tend to stay on them once they win the bid.



that and once you are on a 911 24 you cannot bid for other shifts for 6 months. I think they do it to improve the working relationship between fire and the crews. It is nice running with the same guys day in and day out. I can imagine it is frustrating for the medics to have an EMT they are not familiar with on every call.


----------



## slewy (Feb 26, 2013)

As for the shirt, the guy working the shop didn't tailor it for me. Taylored the pants, for the shirt he had me choose my size and that was it. Once I pick them up I will get them Tailored where I live, not too worried about it. That totally makes sense to have the same EMT crew with fire. That seems like it would make the fire crew trust you more because they work with you a lot. Do you have any recommendations for me after I finish orientation? I know I have to wait to get 911 24's, but could I get day car 911 shifts?


----------



## sage267 (Mar 3, 2013)

Had a question about care. Since its acquisition by falck has it been any different operations wise than before? And also is it easy to pick up OT or is it fairly hard or is limited to only certain amount of hours? Thanks any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 3, 2013)

sage267 said:


> Had a question about care. Since its acquisition by falck has it been any different operations wise than before? And also is it easy to pick up OT or is it fairly hard or is limited to only certain amount of hours? Thanks any info greatly appreciated.





The company is great. Ignore anyone who says otherwise. 911 day cars are always open for pickup. 24's, not so much. The amount of OT is ridiculous. I'm at 110 hours this week.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the info. Are there night 911 cars that are 12 hr shifts?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes there is. The majority are 11 1/2 hour shifts though.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 3, 2013)

What's the reasoning for being a 11 1/2 hour car, sorry for so many questions hehe


----------



## sage267 (Mar 3, 2013)

Any advice for the interview process. Will be testing soon and was looking for advice. Is a suit a must or can you just go in with slacks and dress shirt and tie no jacket. Cause I've put on a few extra lbs and the jacket doesn't quite fit anymore hehe lol gotta get it let out hehe.


----------



## slewy (Mar 3, 2013)

Are there 911 day cars for all their contracts or is only select areas that offer day cars?


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 3, 2013)

sage267 said:


> What's the reasoning for being a 11 1/2 hour car, sorry for so many questions hehe



Anything over 12 is double time. It's a cost-cutting measure.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 3, 2013)

But isn't it counterintuitive then to allow so much ot if they're trying to cut cost.


----------



## energystar (Mar 3, 2013)

There are many 911 day cars.


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 3, 2013)

Based on their contracts they have to keep a certain number of cars available in each city at all times. Also EMT's have a high turnover rate here, so it's something that's unavoidable. OT is necessary, double time is just poor planning.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 3, 2013)

Any advice for someone who has an interview for care in the next couple of days. How to prepare. What they look for in response to interview ?s should you wear full suit or are dress shirt and tie and slacks fine or frowned upon.


----------



## slewy (Mar 3, 2013)

I got the job in a dress shirt and tie. Use the search bar, you will be able to find a lot of threads on the interview process. If you still can't find the answer PM me, and i'll tell you how the interview is.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 18, 2013)

For those who are currently working at care. How many ot shifts are you able to pick up do they get stingy with the ot at care or do they have plenty of ot to go around. What's they're view on moonlighting with another ambulance company. Is that a big no no or do they allow it.


----------



## energystar (Mar 18, 2013)

Plenty of OT it is not uncommon for people to work 60+ hours every week if desired. Moonlighting is perfectly fine.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just took my physical today for care. How long before I actually start working? Just excited to get on with care. Hoping to get a night shift maybe a 911 rig to gain experience. What are the chances of me getting on a night car at least are there many night cars open.


----------



## energystar (Mar 19, 2013)

Night shifts are generally less desired by most people. To get on one permanently isn't to hard. I was on a 911 night shift for about 3 months and it worked very well with my school schedule. I believe there is about 12-14 night shifts private/fire available ranging from start at 6pm to 11pm and end in between 4am-8am.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool man. I'm looking to get on a night shift because of school. Hopefully something that works weekends also.


----------



## slewy (Mar 19, 2013)

sage267 said:


> Cool man. I'm looking to get on a night shift because of school. Hopefully something that works weekends also.


 
Realistically though, during training in the beginning you're going to work during the week, training is 8-6 M-Th.


----------



## sage267 (Mar 19, 2013)

So I got a conditional job offer from care I signed my paperwork and took physical already and the guy said I did very good on back test. Hope that means I passed test. My ? Is has there ever been a case where after going thru all that care revoked its job offer and if so what would be a reason for them to revoke the offer. I'm not saying that happened to me just wondering if there's ever been a case of that


----------



## slewy (Mar 19, 2013)

sage267 said:


> So I got a conditional job offer from care I signed my paperwork and took physical already and the guy said I did very good on back test. Hope that means I passed test. My ? Is has there ever been a case where after going thru all that care revoked its job offer and if so what would be a reason for them to revoke the offer. I'm not saying that happened to me just wondering if there's ever been a case of that



Your job offer would get revoked if you happened to fail the background check. It could also be revoked if you got in trouble during your training shifts or had a bad attitude. As for the back test, if he said you did good then you passed.


----------

